# Motorific anyone??



## randy_satin

Just joined up! I recently found my old Motorific Action Highway 99 set from the late 60’s. My son loves it and we recently found and bought on ebay an Action Highway 101 set. Just looking for fellow Motorific junkies! I have a chassis that is in need of some repairs and it’s been hard finding anyone that knows anything about the old Motorific line by Ideal. Any repairmen out there??


----------



## alpink

not a repair man, but I can send you some replacement parts if you like. PM me an address and I'll send you some working chassis and motors and maybe a few bodies. I have some track too if you are interested. we need to discuss this in PM or a new thread in the Swap N Sell forum. 

al


----------



## partspig

I also have some track! PM sent! pig


----------



## tabcomary

I have two MIB chassis (no bodies or motors) that I can't bear to throw away. They were a lot of fun! I suppose they are better now that AA batteries last a little longer.
You can have them for the postage if you want them. Send me a PM.


----------



## hifisapi

*those are cool*

I have about a dozen motorific cars I picked up about twenty years ago. I love the accuracy of the modeling and the details on the bodies. While I dont run them, they are not for sale...


----------



## 66Galaxie500

Does anyone make replacement silicone car tires? My original rubber tires are like stone.


----------



## alpink

66galaxie, I have seen them on eBay. maybe Weird Jack, or a guy in Canada. search the web maybe.

https://www.google.com/search?q=mot...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## randy_satin

Sent you a PM with a couple of links for tire replacements....would post it but I'm too new to post url's


----------



## 82whiskey

*Motorifics are very cool*

And speaking of Motorific. Here is a real one-of-a-kind Mini Motorific customized by our very own WesJY











This one sits front and center on my desk shelf.

Nice job Wes!


----------



## Gerome

Pretty cool. I got the motorific torture track for Christmas the year before I got my Aurora t-jet set. Both from Sears if I recall correctly.


----------



## ParkRNDL

I don't specifically look for them, but I have come across a few of them and snagged them when possible...










--rick


----------



## 66Galaxie500

*Rubber tires on ebay*

Thanks for the info (and PM) on replacement tires. You guys are always helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## NewGuyRick

Anyone know about motorific motor repair? I have 4 pr 5 that stopped running and about 6 that run slower than they should. 5 of those are the tedlines I just purchased on ebay. The older ones used to run faster but now they dont have the speed to make it up the ramps or around the hairpin turns.


----------



## alpink

I have NOS motors. PM me


----------



## NewGuyRick

alpink said:


> I have NOS motors. PM me


why are you banned?


----------



## NewGuyRick

Also that ios what I purchased on ebay. New old stock. they run slow.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

NewGuyRick said:


> why are you banned?


Membership has its privileges. PM me when you get to 8,195 posts. 🤙


----------



## NewGuyRick

Ok. Give me some time though.


----------



## alpink

NewGuyRick said:


> why are you banned?





Milton Fox Racing said:


> Membership has its privileges. PM me when you get to 8,195 posts. 🤙


LOL, OK, the whole story in a nut shell. years ago I got repeatedly sanctioned. so it is a joke referring to how much time I have spent on the "banned" list. current admins and monitors were hesitant to allow this, but they agreed in the end. hope you find your way to all the info you desire here. show us pictures of your stuff. we love pics.


----------



## slotnut

82whiskey said:


> *Motorifics are very cool*
> 
> And speaking of Motorific. Here is a real one-of-a-kind Mini Motorific customized by our very own WesJY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one sits front and center on my desk shelf.
> 
> Nice job Wes!


Like to see more pics of this and others. Chassis oics also. Please.


----------



## TUFFONE

NewGuyRick said:


> Anyone know about motorific motor repair? I have 4 pr 5 that stopped running and about 6 that run slower than they should. 5 of those are the tedlines I just purchased on ebay. The older ones used to run faster but now they dont have the speed to make it up the ramps or around the hairpin turns.


You can try some spray electrical contact cleaner into the motor. This can help. Sometimes I think the magnets lose their potency...


----------



## ShermanTank

Can Motorific motors be used as slot car motors for 1/43 scale cars? Does anyone know the maximum voltage these motors can handle safely? Also, what are the max RPMs?


----------

